# Vampire Portrait practise



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

last night i removed all brush tool presets and brush tips to create some new ones. i ended up with three nice brushes which speed up my workflow alot. i only spent three hours on this one which is especially remarkable since i really suck at portrait drawing. 

i may or may not polish it in the future but i like the painterly look i managed to achieve and probably do some more studies before refining it.


----------



## Lillendandie (Oct 22, 2016)

I've noticed artists usually have a soft round brush, a hard round brush, a chalky brush and sometimes a square shaped brush to start. You can find a lot of them on Deviantart. Recently it's been my hobby to collect and try them out.


----------

